# Huntington Beach State Park Fishing



## sloch24

I'm headed back to HBSP in mid-July again this year. 2 years ago, I just used my fresh water gear, (6' medium rods/ spinning reels).

This year, I thought I'd pick up some longer rods and something that is rated for salt water. I didn't want to break the bank, so I found a Okuma Tundra combo at Gander mountain for $29 on sale, and a $20 off coupon code (covered the extra shipping cost).

I bought 4 of them, and 3 of them arrived today . (1 on back order)

Here's a link to the combo I'm referring to:Okuma Tundra TU-1002-80 Combo

I was expecting a 10' medium heavy rod, and a decent size reel, but this thing is like a tree trunk, and a small winch hanging off of it for a reel.

Is this common? They market these for surf fishing. I'm sure it will work, and I'm not looking to spend any more than I did on these, but what are your opinions of this setup?

I hope to catch some more Pompano, and I'm sure I'll get into some whiting, and of course I couldn't get away from those small shark.

I made a few rod holders out of PVC that I gentleman showed me the last time I was down there.

I stopped into Perrys Bait shop in Murrells Inlet, and they were helpful the last time I was down there, so that's where I'll probably get my bait.


----------



## SmoothLures

I can't tell you why but when flea and clam fishing for pomps and whiting I catch more 10 times more fish on light action glass rods than long graphite rods. Most Ugly Sticks work great. You likely won't have fantastic bite detection with your rods but a lb whiting or pomp should show up fine. The problem is the pinfish and croaker that will pick your bait off since you can't see the bites, you're fishing with bare hooks.


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Most people think of longer rods for two things: casting farther and getting the line high enough to miss the wave action. Since whiting and pomps are usually close to the breakers (or even in them), distance casting isn't much of an issue. I agree with Smooth that a light action rod is better. My 12' monster is gathering dust. I now use 6.5 and 7 footers with longer sand spikes to get the line over the waves. When I use a long, heavy rod, my rule of thumb is if I don't detect a bite in 20 minutes, I check the bait.


----------



## sloch24

Is there a more desirable fish to catch out further? I had a good time fishing for pompano the last time I was out there, and my wife and I both enjoyed it when we fried it up! 

If these are the wrong action, and Pompano is the best fishing, maybe I'll take them back and get some lighter action (shorter) rods.

The only problem with that is the price. I didn't want to spend much on rods for just 2 weeks of fishing, and maybe a week here or there over the next 20 years.

Thanks for the advice, it's appreciated.


----------



## Bryanmtm40

You'll catch Drum and maybe some blues and spanish out past the breakers depending on what you're fishing with. Pompano is pretty damned tasty though.


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Bryanmtm40 said:


> You'll catch Drum and maybe some blues and spanish out past the breakers depending on what you're fishing with. Pompano is pretty damned tasty though.


Guess I should have been clearer that I'm not much of a fan of blues and Spanish and I normally use a boat or go to the jetty for drum.


----------



## Bryanmtm40

I guess stick closer to shore then... Not gonna find many fish more delicious than pompano.


----------



## SmoothLures

Bryanmtm40 said:


> I guess stick closer to shore then... Not gonna find many fish more delicious than pompano.


Yep. If you have problems detecting bites with the heavier rods some circle hooks and sputnik sinkers will catch the fish and he'll just be there making your tip bounce.


----------



## rickyble

Fished from the surf there yesterday morning. Caught so many sharks and whitings I lost count. I left around 10 but they were still biting. I plan to head back down for a few quick hours of surf fishing this morning before I have to head back home. If anyone comes by stop and say hello. Ill have a ball cap single rod and a blue folding chair with my stuff near it....and hopefully pulling them in. I know they are only sharks but they are lots of fun to catch. I did get several whitings big enough to keep. Anyway hope to have a lot to report from the HBSP surf later ....


----------



## sloch24

SmoothLures said:


> Yep. If you have problems detecting bites with the heavier rods some circle hooks and sputnik sinkers will catch the fish and he'll just be there making your tip bounce.



So, a circle hook is the way to go? As for sinkers, the last time I was down there, I bought some pyramid shaped sinkers. What's a sputnik sinker? Sounds Russian  

I'll have to look and see what I have. I bought the carolina rigs from Perry's last time I was down there (2009). I'm sure he'll set me up with what I need again, I just like to know a little something before I go.


----------



## Phaedrus

Fished there this morning. My 8 yr old daughter woke up at 5:30 and went with me. She caught two blacktip pups on a drop rig her first cast out. They were stripping all of our lines.  There were a ton of baitfish. Not a better way to spend fathers day than watching your little girl catch fish!


----------



## SmoothLures

sloch24 said:


> So, a circle hook is the way to go? As for sinkers, the last time I was down there, I bought some pyramid shaped sinkers. What's a sputnik sinker? Sounds Russian
> 
> I'll have to look and see what I have. I bought the carolina rigs from Perry's last time I was down there (2009). I'm sure he'll set me up with what I need again, I just like to know a little something before I go.


A sputnik has wires that grip in the sand then bend out when you reel in. Locking the sinker in lets the fish firmly hook itself with the circle hook since he can't just swim around with the sinker and a half hooked circle hook.


----------



## rickyble

Fished Sunday morning for a while and caught lots and lots of sharks...right where I left off Saturday. Loads of fun reeling them in. the ocean must be infested with them. Ill be back down the 4th for a long weekend of sun surf and fishing. Going out the end of the jetty one of those mornings.


----------



## JDSupreme

I'll be hitting the jetty a bunch 3rd week of july this year. Cant wait to get out there!!


----------



## wvbud22

looks like i'll be leaving when you are just starting. anyone gonna be there 9th thru 15th ? we're in surfside that week and gonna hit the jetty.


----------



## rickyble

We will be coming on June 30th and staying until the 6th of July. Ill probably fish the early early mornings of Sat Sun and maybe Friday. I am at the gate right at 6 and that way you can be on the jetty by 6:45 if you walk briskluy or 7 with a leisurely stroll.


----------



## JDSupreme

If anyone wants to get together and fish the jetty one morning/evening ill be down there the 7/15 - 7/23

We stay at Litchfield by the Sea so im real close to HBSP


----------



## Phaedrus

Apparently, one of the ponds in Litchfield is full of reds and flounder. I am here, but haven't found them yet.


----------



## JDSupreme

Phaedrus said:


> Apparently, one of the ponds in Litchfield is full of reds and flounder. I am here, but haven't found them yet.


Ya I heard that from someone there last year near the end of our trip (i think he said there were big blues too). We stay there every year. All I've caught in the ponds is small stuff, croaker etc. Saw a bunch of gators, one surfaced right in front of the wife a couple years ago and she about died lol. I'll have to try and target reds and flounder more. Anyone got any tips for landlocked ponds like that?

Looking on google earth, I thought there were 2 fish-able ponds in the middle, but there is just that big one. I dont consider the one by the rental office a pond because the water is treated neon blue and there is obviously no fish. I did see another slightly larger pond on google earth right below litchfield by the sea. I'm not sure if that's a part of the complex tho. I'll have to check that one out this year. 

Post back and let me know if you catch anything or find anything else out. Good luck and tight lines! I can't wait to get down there!! 3 more weeks, 3 more weeks.....


----------



## sloch24

We're going to be camping at HBSP from July 10 to July 22. I've never fished the Jetty, but I might be persuaded to take the walk with someone while I'm there.

I plan on fishing the beach quite a bit while I'm there also, so maybe I'll run into some of you.

I also plan on scuba diving while I'm down there, and I promised my wife that we'd do some sleeping in (we ARE on vacation after all), so I won't be fishing every day..

The good part about all of this is that the wife likes to fish more than I do, she just doesn't like to get out of bed. 

Here's my wife's boat:









We fish Lake Erie for Walleye and Perch here in Ohio. Just thought I'd share


----------



## Phaedrus

The big pond in Litchfield was ok for me and the kids. We caught the usual little stuff. There is definitely bigger stuff in there. One guy used top water stuff there and had some luck. I think that topwater would have worked better in the morning, but all we had were flounder rigs. Best of luck down there?


----------



## JDSupreme

Phaedrus said:


> The big pond in Litchfield was ok for me and the kids. We caught the usual little stuff. There is definitely bigger stuff in there. One guy used top water stuff there and had some luck. I think that topwater would have worked better in the morning, but all we had were flounder rigs. Best of luck down there?


Awesome thx ill def bring my topwater box with me this year!

@sloch24 ill be down there the same time as you maybe ill see you out on the jetty one day. ill be the guy with the backwards Pirate hat  nice erie boat BTW!!


----------

